

Response to the NYTimes redesign article by Martin Belam of the Guardian - benjaminasmith
http://www.currybet.net/cbet_blog/2011/07/andy-news-redux.php

======
corin_

      Users want to see the people in the stories, not the people writing them.
    

Truthfully I hope this is a case where media people aren't giving enough
credit to their audience (as opposed to a case where I'm just a minority -
though I suspect this is more the case).

I mean, in a story, sure, pictures can be great. But when deciding which story
to read, e.g. when reading a list of headlines, I surely can't be the only one
with a long enough attention span to actually read the headlines and decide
based on what the story is, without needing a small picture to draw me in?

~~~
benjaminasmith
I think you've misunderstood his point: he's saying that that the audience
would rather see _pictures of the story_ than _a picture of the author_.

In Andy's original article, his mockup featured photos of the authors next to
some headlines. But of course, a photo of the story is far more useful than a
photo of the correspondent.

------
sjs382
"Unsolicited redesign" blog posts are just linkbait posts that ignore the most
important part of redesigning a major website: user testing.

These unsolicited redesign posts just feed the author's ego and redesign a
website with one user in mind: the author.

~~~
benjaminasmith
This is exactly the point that Martin Belam makes:

    
    
      So, if anyone wants to pick up the challenge and build a 
      prototype of Andy’s redux from our content, I’d love to 
      see it...and test it with users.

------
sebkomianos
The site is down, any cached or working links?

~~~
ehutch79
nope went down too quick. coral cache doesnt have it anyways.

